# Furnace



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi all,

We went camping out on the California coast this weekend. Despite the cold rainy conditions-we made the best of itâ€¦ I heard thought the entire weekend a sputtering type noise coming from the furnace exhaust outside the trailer. The furnace worked, but almost sounded as if were missing. At first, I thought there may be air in the lines, but I would have suspected that the noise would stop at some point-it never did. It would not do this through the entire heating cycle, just every few minutes-while on. Has anyone ever heard or experienced such a noise?

Any clueâ€™s, would be helpfulâ€¦

Jose


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Did you have any issues with the stove top not maintaining a steady flame? Did the hot water heater do the same?

One thing to check is the regulator output pressure. The problem with doing this check no one typically owns a 0-25 "wc pressure gage. You can make a home made manometer that you would plug int the quick disconnect. The pressure should be 11"wc and very stable.

The regulator could have some freezing issues. To see if that is the problem try pouring very hot water over the regulator when it is sputtering and see if that stops it.

Can you tell us how full the bottles were and if you tried it with both of them. Also what was the ambient temperature?


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Had no issues maintaining flame's on the stove, and the hot water worked will. The LP Tank that was drawing from was about 3/4 full and the other is/was full. The ambient temp hovered around 33-48.

Jose


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Any critters nest in the vent outside? I've seen wasps build nests in there...


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

7heaven said:


> Any critters nest in the vent outside?Â I've seen wasps build nests in there...Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would explain the sputtering noise. Or did it sound more like an angry buzz?









Bill


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

I did not take the exhaust apart, but did check for critters with a flash light. I did not see anything abnormal...

Jose


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jose Fernandez said:


> I did not take the exhaust apart, but did check for critters with a flash light. I did not see anything abnormal...
> 
> Jose
> [snapback]83219[/snapback]​


Jose

What did it exactly sound like? Was the furnance turning on and off or more like there was air in the lines but not enough to kill the flame???

Thor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Played with my furnace today and I could make it sputter but only when it was shutting down. If your burner was cycling on and off it would sputter as you describe. With that in mind I would look for loose power and control wires in the AC unit and in the furnace connector.


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Thor said:


> Jose Fernandez said:
> 
> 
> > I did not take the exhaust apart, but did check for critters with a flash light. I did not see anything abnormal...
> ...


Thor, it sound more like air, but not enough to kill the flame. The furnace worked fine, as did all the other appliance's with gas source. It was not windy, so I can not blame it on that... I guess the best way to describe the noise is; having the knob on your gas stove at home on simmer. It will kind of flicker and make like a bubbling noise- all most as if it wants to cut off...

Hope that helps. BTW, I towed the trailer home from the storage lot today. It has been sitting for 3 days with the gas off. I open the LPG tanks, hooked the battery and set the temp to 74. The furnace came on, blew heat and continued to make the same noise as described above. I'm at a lost. My next step, is the dismantle the outside furnace exhaust and maybe see somthing obvious.

Suggestions/recommendations-welcomed.

Jose


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jose

Maybe something is restricting the propane flute. Spiders like these kinds of areas.

I think you are right, the next step would be to expose your furnance and take a closer look. Has it ever worked properly? Maybe give the dealer a call, for some suggestions.

Thor


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Thor said:


> Jose
> 
> Maybe something is restricting the propane flute. Spiders like these kinds of areas.
> 
> ...


Thor, the furnace is and has always worked fine. Will post my findings, so if it happens to others-they can go straight to the source.

Jose


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jose

If it has work properly and sat for a bit and now makes a sputtering sound, the problem has to be simple once found.

You have tried the furnance on shore and battery power and everything else works on propane.

So my thinking is that something is partially plugging your furnance burner or your exhaust.

Good Luck

Thor


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

I had this same problem with mine 6 months after I got it. Dealer tried several things, talked to the factory and they finally replaced the burner. It has been OK since then.
Bob


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

The pilot light on our old gas fireplace logs used to make that sputtering (farting shy ) noise when the nozzle needed cleaning. I could take it apart, blow it out, and it would be fine for a year or so. If we had left the pilot light on year round, I don't think we would have had the problem. Don't know if this helps, just my 2 cents worth.
Fred


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jose

Any word back on what you have found? Burner, exhaust, control board....etc?

Thor


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Thor,

Not yet... I has been pouring rain here in N. CA with wind gust up to 60mph. Just waiting for the weather to improve, but from what the Weather Channel has been saying, it looks like next weekend will be the first clear day.

Jose


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

Jose
Were you in Pismo this past weekend? I was and saw 4 different outbacks in campgrounds. I was impressed that is the most I have ever seen in one camp trip, darn things are getting popular!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

jlstew said:


> Jose
> Were you in Pismo this past weekend? I was and saw 4 different outbacks in campgrounds. I was impressed that is the most I have ever seen in one camp trip, darn things are getting popular!
> [snapback]85642[/snapback]​


























Great minds think alike









Thor


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Not me @ Pismo. I wish it were me... We are heading to Pismo Coast Village 5/5/2006 though...

BTW, still haven't been able to visit the Outback and check the furnace. Still raining here in Northern CA.

Jose


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Good luck Jose. Also I hear that Pismo Coast is a nice place. We'll likely find our way there in the future.


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Thor,

I was finally able to pay a visit to our Outback...

I ran the heater for a little while in an effort to duplicate the noise, but to no avail. I removed the intake (under fridge/21RS) and check for any abnormalities. Besides not knowing what I was looking at-I did not see anything out of the ordinary.

I guess I'll keep on eye on it.

Thanks to all who assisted.

Jose


----------

